
Is anyone using Groovy?  I've started using it to do unit test cases for a server written in Java. - amichail

======
amichail
It seems that Groovy is an excellent dynamic language to use since you can mix
it freely with Java code. This allows you to write unit test cases in Groovy,
even if you insist on writing everything else in Java.

It's also useful for prototyping certain parts of your app and then later you
can convert the code to Java if you like.

~~~
amichail
BTW, you can see my Groovy notes here:

<http://studystickies.com/#groovy>

